# Vape King E-liquid has a brand new look!



## Stroodlepuff (27/7/16)

Let us know what you think

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## DougP (27/7/16)

It's looks really good very professional 
Well done guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (28/7/16)

Looks great!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/7/16)

Photo looks quite dark on my iPad @Stroodlepuff - cant really see the labels so well
Maybe take a shot with more light?


----------



## Boktiet (28/7/16)

Looks awesome, great stuff Vape King...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/7/16)

Silver said:


> Photo looks quite dark on my iPad @Stroodlepuff - cant really see the labels so well
> Maybe take a shot with more light?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (28/7/16)

Ah, you turned on the lights!

Looks good!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

